# Your favorite compact camera as of the holidays 2013?



## CarlTN (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello all, hope you're having a great holiday season!

I am on the fence, can't decide what to buy next. (I know I want the 70-300L, but only at a good price.)

Pardon my long-winded-ness. You're welcome to just skim over this and focus on the parts in bold, or else not read it and just tell about your favorite compact camera(s).

I recently bought a small powershot camera as a gift, refurbished via Canon's website. So far I think it will work well, and for approx. $49.50 including tax and free shipping, I thought why not take a chance? It might get some rough treatment, and very likely will get scratched up, so that's why I didn't want to spend more. I can't believe the little viewfinder zooms! And the tiny lens is f/2.8 at the wide end, faster than my SX150IS.

*I guess my question is, is there a viable cheaper alternative to the Sony RX100? * (The goal being a somewhat pocketable compact camera with very good image quality). I notice the *Samsung* NX300 appears to have the same sensor, as does the (perhaps older?) *NX1000*...which seems to be approaching "nice price" level, close to $350 new via amazon. * If this is the same sensor as in the RX100, then that seems like a lot of image quality for the money.  * I notice the white color version of the NX300 is $50 cheaper than the other colors, as well as the Sony RX100, at $499. 

It's likely the NX1000, as a camera, is somehow no good, but I thought I would ask the opinion of the smartest and most insane camera people I know of, so I am posting this here! 

I will admit that, given the large 20-50 lens that comes with it...it makes it a lot less pocket-able than the RX100. So that's not good.

*Ideally I would like to spend a good bit less than $500. * I figure it's either this, or a Canon Rebel T5i refurb body (as a "backup" to my 6D) for $419 (if any more magically become available at that price)...or perhaps both a Rebel and a compact camera...or neither?

For a while I thought the Pentax K-01 looked interesting, but no longer. In the past I've owned the Nikon P7000 (which I felt was better than the G12 or G13, given the longer zoom and the lighter weight...and the 40% cheaper pricetag). Also I owned the Sigma DP2. The Sigma could have fantastic image quality, but I was happy to churn out about 6000 images and then sell it a year and a half later. *Recently I printed a lot of 16x20 images on metallic paper, and the ones from the DP2 are mind-blowing! * I used PR 7.5 to scale them, but PS would have done about as good.

I would like to own the DP series Merrill camera(s), but that's just a lot of money for a pocket camera, for me right now. Especially considering I've spent like $3500 to $4000 on cameras and lenses over the last year or so...which is huge money to me! Obviously I plan to sell a couple of those lenses...

The only compact camera I have now is the SX150IS. Laugh if you must, but I absolutely enjoy the ergonomics. Admittedly it's a tiny sensor and there's no RAW capture, and it's "only" 14.1 MP within that small sensor. But from ISO 200 and below, it's printable to 16x20. That's a lot of camera for $135 new (or the current refurb price of what, $80? $70?). I've made money with this camera...Oh, and I almost forgot the *image stabilization. In my opinion it's approaching 5 stops, at least at the telephoto end.*

I also came across the Fuji XF1 via amazon at only $199 (originally it was like $500). However, having read about its problems, I decided not to bite. I highly doubt its sensor compares to the aps-c one in the Sony RX100...since it's smaller, etc.

The reason I don't mention the G15, is because it seems like the image quality is low for even the discounted price of around $299. I also don't like that its zoom range is so short. If I'm going to give up a wide range zoom, then the image quality needs to be a couple of levels above the G15.

I'm most grateful for your thoughts and input!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 6, 2013)

88 reads and no comments? Come on, somebody share your opinion. What's your favorite compact camera?


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, the EOS M Pro - when it gets released, if ever.


I'll be all over it, and the M->EF adaptor.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> 88 reads and no comments? Come on, somebody share your opinion. What's your favorite compact camera?



Current compact cameras at home: Sony RX1 + Fuji X100s. 

Compact camera at work: EOS-M + 22mm at work due to $299 deal.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 7, 2013)

Not what you wanted to hear, but it's the EOS M for $300 for me. Familiar Canon UI and APS-C performance at a good value. Touchscreen is nice, lenses and camera that fit in jacket pockets, same RAW workflow.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 7, 2013)

The answer to your question is the EOS-M, whether you choose to go that route or not is the debate. 

So why don't you want the M is the quicker thing to talk about.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Dec 7, 2013)

I really didnt understand if you want to have a RX100 or not.
So if yes: as the Mk2 of it is the actual model, the Mk1 is available for ~ €400, must be around $400, 500.
I don't buy the new one because I like it smaller and lighter then the Mk2, SO:
why not the RX100?

It is my favorite pocketable. Ratio Size/IQ unbeatable .
This said after 13400 actuations.

Highly recommended.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who finally decided to respond! So I gather the EOS M is popular. I thought the consensus on it was that it sucked? Reasons why I don't want it? I could get a Rebel with the same sensor for not much more money, so it seems like a waste. The M can mount EF lenses, but it requires an adaptor...so I think for similar money I would rather have a T4i or T5i refurb. 

For a compact camera for myself, I really would prefer either something with a captive lens (perhaps with a moderately long zoom anywhere from 5x to 18x), or else something with superior IQ to the EOS M...such as the RX100...or at least the sensor that's in it (I assume it's superior because it's an aps-c sensor from one of the Nex models, is it not?)

Reasons I don't want the RX100? It's over $500, from what I have seen. It's been out what, over a year, and still it's not fallen below $500. The Nex models are similarly priced. I absolutely hate the ergonomics of the Nex series, though.

So, my question from the original post, again: *Is the sensor in the Samsung NX300 or NX1000, the same sensor as found in the Sony RX100?* Really the NX1000 is more appealing to me, as it is sale-priced down to around $355, including a 20-50 zoom lens (the NX300 is about the same price as RX100). _Is this not also the same sensor as found in one of the Sony Nex models?_

If the EOS M fell to around $200 I would consider it...but the only lens I have that would probably work on it without an adaptor is the 40mm pancake. Might not even work on it, I don't know. That's the only lens that would make it relatively pocketable...but I don't want to be limited to one lens, that is a prime.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 8, 2013)

Canon G1X ... not really compact but I mostly wear cargo pants while not at work, so I have no issues with its size ... it is definitely a lot more compact than all any of my other camera/lens combos (with the exception of EOS-M + 22 ... but it has limited range).


----------



## rs (Dec 8, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> So, my question from the original post, again: *Is the sensor in the Samsung NX300 or NX1000, the same sensor as found in the Sony RX100?* Really the NX1000 is more appealing to me, as it is sale-priced down to around $355, including a 20-50 zoom lens (the NX300 is about the same price as RX100). _Is this not also the same sensor as found in one of the Sony Nex models?_


The RX100 has a 2.7x crop sensor (so called 1", same size as in the a Nikon 1 range), and Samsung ILC's have 1.5x crop APS-C sensors. I have a vague memory that Samsung make their own sensors, but don't quote me on this.


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 8, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> So, my question from the original post, again: *Is the sensor in the Samsung NX300 or NX1000, the same sensor as found in the Sony RX100?* Really the NX1000 is more appealing to me, as it is sale-priced down to around $355, including a 20-50 zoom lens (the NX300 is about the same price as RX100). _Is this not also the same sensor as found in one of the Sony Nex models?_



Perhaps you should try that question on a Sony/Samsung forum. I don't think people here would without the answer if they knew it.


----------



## gonzalo (Dec 8, 2013)

If you don't need macro, the Canon G1x is a very good compact camera


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 8, 2013)

gonzalo said:


> If you don't need macro, the Canon G1x is a very good compact camera


+1


----------



## rjhigh (Dec 8, 2013)

I've been impressed with the m4/3 cameras. I bought a Panasonic g5 for $299 and it worked great. The only thing I didn't like was that it didn't have real time exposure preview in M mode, so I returned it. I am currently saving up for an OM-D instead. I use a 5d3 for my main camera and for professional work, but it's so big and heavy to carry around all of the time. I found that the m4/3 has extremely small and light cameras and lenses, and the image quality isn't much behind aps-c. And for non-tracking AF, the focusing is magnificent. But you will have the tracking problem with any of the other mirror less cameras you are considering.

Oh, and almost all of the m4/3 cameras have real hot shoes to mount flashes and radio triggers if needed.


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 8, 2013)

Love my Fuji X10. Versatile, great quality, cool retro looks. Have it all pimped out with a leather half-case and a soft release. Fun camera; nice for traveling light and/or very unobtrusive street photography.
Kinda big for a pocket, but rides well in my Think Tank Retrospective5, which I use as a purse.


----------



## Bob Howland (Dec 9, 2013)

Fleetie said:


> Ok, the EOS M Pro - when it gets released, if ever.
> 
> 
> I'll be all over it, and the M->EF adaptor.



+1

I currently own a G10, with a 270EX flash mounted on it constantly, that I'd like to replace with Canon's answer to the Fuji X-E2, Panasonic GF7 and Sony NEX-6. The G10 still takes great pictures though, if there's enough light.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Dec 9, 2013)

I know you've mentioned not wanting a prime lens. But you've also mentioned IQ as being a big factor. I would consider a used Fuji x100. You can find them for around 500-550. A little bit above your stated threshold. However, the sensor is much better (and larger) than most of the other options mentioned thus far. The fixed 23/2 = 35ish and is a very good lens. With the updated firmware, AF is good enough for most applications.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> I know you've mentioned not wanting a prime lens. But you've also mentioned IQ as being a big factor. I would consider a used Fuji x100. You can find them for around 500-550. A little bit above your stated threshold. However, the sensor is much better (and larger) than most of the other options mentioned thus far. The fixed 23/2 = 35ish and is a very good lens. With the updated firmware, AF is good enough for most applications.



Thanks for the suggestion, it's a fine looking camera. More than I want to spend, and as you say, it's a prime lens.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

rs said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > So, my question from the original post, again: *Is the sensor in the Samsung NX300 or NX1000, the same sensor as found in the Sony RX100?* Really the NX1000 is more appealing to me, as it is sale-priced down to around $355, including a 20-50 zoom lens (the NX300 is about the same price as RX100). _Is this not also the same sensor as found in one of the Sony Nex models?_
> ...



Thank you, I plead ignorance here! They shouldn't be allowed to call it "1 inch", because if it is 2.7x crop, that is smaller than "four thirds" format, which is smaller than 1 inch, even diagonally...is it not? It sounds like the Samsung does have a full aps-c size sensor, though. I guess I need to research it more, if they make their own sensors, then the quality might not be as good.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

gonzalo said:


> If you don't need macro, the Canon G1x is a very good compact camera



It's above my price range, and the zoom has limited range. I know it's a nice camera, though.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

rjhigh said:


> I've been impressed with the m4/3 cameras. I bought a Panasonic g5 for $299 and it worked great. The only thing I didn't like was that it didn't have real time exposure preview in M mode, so I returned it. I am currently saving up for an OM-D instead. I use a 5d3 for my main camera and for professional work, but it's so big and heavy to carry around all of the time. I found that the m4/3 has extremely small and light cameras and lenses, and the image quality isn't much behind aps-c. And for non-tracking AF, the focusing is magnificent. But you will have the tracking problem with any of the other mirror less cameras you are considering.
> 
> Oh, and almost all of the m4/3 cameras have real hot shoes to mount flashes and radio triggers if needed.



Good advice. However, I noticed just today that Olympus is rumored to be pulling out of the camera business, or at least is not going to sell cameras in the USA starting in 2014. Maybe this only applies to their compact camera line, I don't know.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, the EOS M Pro - when it gets released, if ever.
> ...



And what is Canon's answer to the Fuji X-E2?


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 10, 2013)

fugu82 said:


> Love my Fuji X10. Versatile, great quality, cool retro looks. Have it all pimped out with a leather half-case and a soft release. Fun camera; nice for traveling light and/or very unobtrusive street photography.
> Kinda big for a pocket, but rides well in my Think Tank Retrospective5, which I use as a purse.



Interesting looking camera. I've been vaguely aware of these. Did it use the same sensor as the XF1? Amazon no longer has any new units, and the used ones are around $300. The zoom range is limited but the aperture is faster than average. How well do you like the viewfinder?


----------



## fugu82 (Dec 21, 2013)

The viewfinder is an old-school optical one, which I have used before. If you compensate for the parallax it is fine. The only issue I had was mounting a filter to the lens, which is about a 49.5mm thread. 
Small sensor, but enough image-enhancing technology that the output is great. It also has a silent mode, with no shutter noise or lights at all.


----------



## sanj (Dec 22, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > Fleetie said:
> ...



Nada. Zilch. Nothing remotely close.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks again to all who replied, and I hope you are having nice holidays! 

I'm still on the fence about what I should get next. Ideally I want something that can record in RAW, but that has more than 12MP. 

My SX150IS does quite well, until you compare it to "real cameras". At ISO 200 and slightly under-exposed compensation (to keep from blowing out brightly lit daytime subjects)...at the pixel level it is just very coarse. It's fine for 11x14 or especially 8x10 and smaller at either 240 or 300 ppi...but if I ever wanted to print larger than that, it would be marginal quality. I've done 16x20 images in the past at 240 ppi, but that is absolutely as large as it can go, and the quality of the noise and artifacts (even after much processing) is less than I would like.

Do any of you have an opinion on the M-4/3 *Panasonic DMC-GX1*? I notice it's been replaced by newer models that cost a lot more, with rangefinder style EVF's for like $750 and up (apparently jumping on the Fuji/old school rangefinder form-factor bandwagon...)

_It seems to me that if a GX1 could be purchased for $250 body only, or $350 with a lens...that would be ideally what I'm looking for._


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Dec 26, 2013)

sony rx100.

for me there is/was no alternative.
all the system cameras (m43, fuji etc.) are not really pocketable.

i thought about the GM1. that one has a small body.. but with lens it´s still to big.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 26, 2013)

My favorite compact camera is an Olympus TG-830. For me, submersible is a major requirement.... If you are going for a compact camera, why not get something really different from a DSLR?


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 26, 2013)

The EOS-M - for two reasons - superior IQ, and even more because it has a real user interface. *It's an EOS* - you can pull it out of the box and be familiar with 99% of it's functions without reading the manual. After years of digging through insanely crappy menu systems (Sony and Panasonic ), and looking for advanced features (1/60-1/200s flash sync) that didn't exist (Canon compacts), it's perfect.

You can quibble about a million things with it (all compacts suck in one way or another), but it's cheap right now and for Canon users, it's just like picking up your SLR.


----------



## alexturton (Dec 26, 2013)

Id go with the rx100. I use one as backup to my 5d3. For still landscapes sometimes I can barely tell the difference. Rx100 is the best compact I've ever used. Plus it's a "compact" ie you can still fit it in your pocket; unlike many compact system cameras. 

Now the rx100 mk ii is out the mk i is going cheaper.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 27, 2013)

Fuji X20. Small, light, has a viewfinder, a 28-112 equivalent zoom, shoots raw.


----------



## slclick (Dec 27, 2013)

Leica D-Lux 6. Fantastic travel compact. Battery life kinda stunted but everything else about it is a joy to use.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been lucky enough to use my sister's SX50HS a few times in recent weeks. I was pleasantly surprised by the snappyness of its AF and the effectiveness of the IS when taking video at the longer end of the zoom range. The image quality at lower ISO's isn't bad, it works well with Canon flashes and it has an EVF.


----------



## rpt (Dec 27, 2013)

My regular camera is the 5D3 with either the 24-105 or the 100-400 depending on what I am shooting. My favourite compact is the 5D3 with the 40mm pancake! Seriously! There are two compacts languishing in the cupboard. I have not used them since I got the 5D3. And yes, it does not fit in the pocket, but the clarity is so much better, I don't use the other compacts at all!


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> The EOS-M - for two reasons - superior IQ, and even more because it has a real user interface. *It's an EOS* - you can pull it out of the box and be familiar with 99% of it's functions without reading the manual. After years of digging through insanely crappy menu systems (Sony and Panasonic ), and looking for advanced features (1/60-1/200s flash sync) that didn't exist (Canon compacts), it's perfect.
> 
> You can quibble about a million things with it (all compacts suck in one way or another), but it's cheap right now and for Canon users, it's just like picking up your SLR.




+ 1,000 For me too, Dear CarlTN and mackguyver.
After I have 1 week, I fell in love with this Tiny EOS-M----Yes, Now I can do with out 20D, 7D, 5D MK II, and 1DS,Yes--I can do 80% of the Big Brothers functions from EOS-M and plus I can put This EOS-M in my Jacket's Pocket too.
Surapon

PS, Yes, I have Olympus FE 300, Canon SX 160 IS too, Both of them are great companion, before my new toy EOS-M come.
PS-2 = The Cheap Belt bag( from Office Max = $ 19 US Dollars) for 1 day trip


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Dec 27, 2013)

*S-100*

I just ordered a Canon S100 as an upgrade from my S-90 that I've had for a few years. B&H had refurbished models for $175. The S110 and 120 don't add any features that I need.

I've enjoyed the image quality of the S90, but I'm hoping the S100 will have a shorter delay between button press and shutter release. The longer zoom range will be nice too.

I love my 5D3, but sometimes a pocket camera is what you need.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Dec 27, 2013)

the eos-m is not a pocketable camera.
and most other cameras mentioned are not pocketable either.

i guess the OT has to make clear what size is acceptable for him.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> the eos-m is not a pocketable camera.


Assembled, yes, but with the body in one pocket, and lens (and 90EX sometimes) in another, it's reasonably pocketable for me. It's no S120 though


----------



## Cory (Dec 27, 2013)

For a Canon person who likes to keep things easy and simple would there be a familiarity with an S120 that might not be the case with an RX100? Thanks.


----------



## jp121 (Dec 27, 2013)

Since i got my 5DM3 the G12 hasn't seen the light of day. My compact would therefore be my iphone 5s.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> Thanks to everyone who finally decided to respond! So I gather the EOS M is popular. I thought the consensus on it was that it sucked?


It sucks much less than most compacts, but compared to a DSLR, it's slow and sluggish. 



CarlTN said:


> If the EOS M fell to around $200 I would consider it...but the only lens I have that would probably work on it without an adaptor is the 40mm pancake. Might not even work on it, I don't know. That's the only lens that would make it relatively pocketable...but I don't want to be limited to one lens, that is a prime.


You still need the adapter and that would definitely not be pocketable. Even with the EF-M 22mm, it's not terribly pocketable. 

I'm betting that the S120 is probably the best overall compact camera right now in terms of small size, good IQ, usable menus, features, and price given all of the compromises one naturally has with small cameras. I haven't used one, but it's supposed to the faster than the S110 which was a pretty good little camera when I tried it.


----------



## slclick (Dec 27, 2013)

I had the M for a week, with adapter. Manhands made me sell it, no.... that's me not the wife.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

slclick said:


> I had the M for a week, with adapter. Manhands made me sell it, no.... that's me not the wife.


Is my Seinfeld post contagious . It is definitely a small camera, but so far I've done okay with it. I'm sure it's a bear with EF lenses on it, though.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> My favorite compact camera is an Olympus TG-830. For me, submersible is a major requirement.... If you are going for a compact camera, why not get something really different from a DSLR?



Mostly interested in the most image quality for the least amount of money. I'd prefer something pocketable but not if it costs over $500, or only shoots jpeg...


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> sony rx100.
> 
> for me there is/was no alternative.
> all the system cameras (m43, fuji etc.) are not really pocketable.
> ...



The body on the GX1 is even smaller than the GM1, it costs a lot less, and the image quality is likely similar. If I was going to blow $750 on a small camera, I'd be rich enough to just buy several Leicas and call it a day.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> The EOS-M - for two reasons - superior IQ, and even more because it has a real user interface. *It's an EOS* - you can pull it out of the box and be familiar with 99% of it's functions without reading the manual. After years of digging through insanely crappy menu systems (Sony and Panasonic ), and looking for advanced features (1/60-1/200s flash sync) that didn't exist (Canon compacts), it's perfect.
> 
> You can quibble about a million things with it (all compacts suck in one way or another), but it's cheap right now and for Canon users, it's just like picking up your SLR.



I don't have any EF-S lenses anymore, and would rather have something that uses a slightly smaller sensor and smaller lenses. To use the EOS M with my full frame lenses, would actually inhibit my ability to take photographs, because the ergonomics just don't work well enough. (I had considered getting a Rebel T5i for times like this, until it turns out my new 70-300L needs a tad of AFMA...something Rebels lack.) 

But if I still owned several EF-S lenses (or any M lenses) your suggestion would make more sense, so thank you for your input. The only small lens I have now is the 40mm pancake, and I may or may not keep it a while longer. I like it, but my wants and needs change, while my income hasn't (I can't afford to just collect 20 or more lenses like many of you do). I need a small camera with the ability to go to either 28mm or 24mm equivalent FOV, and the ability to zoom...either a little or a lot.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

alexturton said:


> Id go with the rx100. I use one as backup to my 5d3. For still landscapes sometimes I can barely tell the difference. Rx100 is the best compact I've ever used. Plus it's a "compact" ie you can still fit it in your pocket; unlike many compact system cameras.
> 
> Now the rx100 mk ii is out the mk i is going cheaper.



Cheaper yes but still $500 or more.


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 27, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > Id go with the rx100. I use one as backup to my 5d3. For still landscapes sometimes I can barely tell the difference. Rx100 is the best compact I've ever used. Plus it's a "compact" ie you can still fit it in your pocket; unlike many compact system cameras.
> ...


Just saw this on techbargains.com - the BigValueInc on eBay is selling the RX100 for $408 & free shipping right now.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Fuji X20. Small, light, has a viewfinder, a 28-112 equivalent zoom, shoots raw.



Even used they're nearly $400. Looks like a fine camera, no doubt. *Are you saying it has IQ absolutely equal to the Sony RX-100?* If it does, then in some ways it might be a better overall camera than the RX100, because the Sony doesn't include a viewfinder for $500.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

slclick said:


> Leica D-Lux 6. Fantastic travel compact. Battery life kinda stunted but everything else about it is a joy to use.



Looks like a fine camera, for $746 it better be.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Hillsilly said:


> I've been lucky enough to use my sister's SX50HS a few times in recent weeks. I was pleasantly surprised by the snappyness of its AF and the effectiveness of the IS when taking video at the longer end of the zoom range. The image quality at lower ISO's isn't bad, it works well with Canon flashes and it has an EVF.



I tried one at Best Buy, definitely don't want one. The EVF is annoying to look through...The only reason to own it is for the long zoom. The ergonomics just are lackluster, it feels a bit slow to operate, the grip is kind of off, and it's not really compact enough. 

Not saying you don't get great results with it or have not learned how to maximize it's usage, because it sounds like you definitely have.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> My regular camera is the 5D3 with either the 24-105 or the 100-400 depending on what I am shooting. My favourite compact is the 5D3 with the 40mm pancake! Seriously! There are two compacts languishing in the cupboard. I have not used them since I got the 5D3. And yes, it does not fit in the pocket, but the clarity is so much better, I don't use the other compacts at all!



I already have the 40mm pancake as well, and on the 6D it's far more "compact" than your 5D3. I really prefer using the 24-105 though, because it's a zoom with IS, and the IQ is very close to the pancake at 40mm. Thanks for the helpful hints though haha...


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

surapon said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > The EOS-M - for two reasons - superior IQ, and even more because it has a real user interface. *It's an EOS* - you can pull it out of the box and be familiar with 99% of it's functions without reading the manual. After years of digging through insanely crappy menu systems (Sony and Panasonic ), and looking for advanced features (1/60-1/200s flash sync) that didn't exist (Canon compacts), it's perfect.
> ...



That appears to be a cute little tripod!


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: S-100*



drmikeinpdx said:


> I just ordered a Canon S100 as an upgrade from my S-90 that I've had for a few years. B&H had refurbished models for $175. The S110 and 120 don't add any features that I need.
> 
> I've enjoyed the image quality of the S90, but I'm hoping the S100 will have a shorter delay between button press and shutter release. The longer zoom range will be nice too.
> 
> I love my 5D3, but sometimes a pocket camera is what you need.



Thank you for sharing! I'm seriously considering one of the S models, however there are some reports that they have "lens error".


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Lichtgestalt said:


> the eos-m is not a pocketable camera.
> and most other cameras mentioned are not pocketable either.
> 
> i guess the OT has to make clear what size is acceptable for him.



Sorry I thought I did. The size of the EOS M, Sony RX-100, and the Panasonics I mention, are acceptable size. "Pocketable" is a relative term, to be sure...but let's just call it "coat-pocketable". The SX50 is too deep to be even coat pocketable, for example...


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

Cory said:


> For a Canon person who likes to keep things easy and simple would there be a familiarity with an S120 that might not be the case with an RX100? Thanks.



As has been joked about me, I am a camera superman, so I'm not as worried about becoming familiar with a new camera. Once a camera is learned, it doesn't matter what brand it is...you (or at least I) can easily go back and forth between a Canon and some other brand. _Anyone can do this, I'm just joking about myself!_ The real question is, is your mind open to do such things? Or does your mind think it has to remain with one brand for whatever reason?


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

jp121 said:


> Since i got my 5DM3 the G12 hasn't seen the light of day. My compact would therefore be my iphone 5s.



Don't blame you, the G12 doesn't have all that good of an IQ. However, the iPhone is probably less in the IQ department than the G12, but you obviously have it with you all the time.


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to everyone who finally decided to respond! So I gather the EOS M is popular. I thought the consensus on it was that it sucked?
> ...



True enough, but as I said above, the S series are known to occasionally have "lens error". Not sure if it's the retract motor, or the IS, or whatever. For $200 and up I honestly am considering an older Panasonic Micro 4/3, the GX1 (but only if I can get it for an extremely good price). With the power zoom lens option, it seems like it would also be pocketable. Not sure how reliable it is, though...and it's obviously been replaced by the shiny silver new models that cost $750 and up...with the (apparently larger) Fuji X series form factor...


----------



## CarlTN (Dec 27, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I had the M for a week, with adapter. Manhands made me sell it, no.... that's me not the wife.
> ...



Gotta love Seinfeld!!


----------



## Aglet (Jan 1, 2014)

I though about *the very good Fujifilm X-20* but I purchased a *Fuji X-A1 w 16-50mm kit zoom for under $500* and am *impressed* by how well it works and it has a larger sensor and X-mount. Liked it so much I added the pricier X-M1 kit including the new 50-230mm zoom. Again, it performs very nicely and I'll likely keep the xm1 as it is and possibly convert the xa1 into an infrared or full spectrum machine.

What I really like is that every lens I have I can adapt to the APS-C - sized Fuji with an adapter. Since I often shoot full manual I can get away with cheap eBay adapters for under $40 each. - there are even tilt-shift adapters that will allow me to T&S my favorite old Nikon FF lenses on my Fuji X-mount. This is a very versatile imaging back and that's the main reason I got it/them.

Pros: image quality/price, good ergonomics and interface, versatility, good staibilized OEM kit glass, excellent Hi ISO performance with OOC jpgs good to iso 6400, reasonably fast AF and handling for a mirrorless camera, can be used with one hand, small and light enough to carry comfortably but not "pocketable."

Cons: AF gives up in low light when other compacts would alter their AF mode to use a larger evaluation area (firmware fixable), not quite "pocketable" but small and light enough to carry comfortably. Battery life could be better but it's still adequate.

I was on the fence about getting the excellent X-E2 instead of the X-M1 but the higher price held me back as rumors started to hit the forums of a new, weather-sealed X-mount camera with various improvements over the X-E2/Xpro at a possibly similar price point.
I'll wait to see what Fuji's new camera will be. My next purchase is likely this new body or an Xe2. I'm still not into MFT altho Oly's EM1 is really tempting.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 11, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > alexturton said:
> ...



Just now saw this, thank you! I was away from the forum for a while. Sorry I missed it. Maybe this is a sign the RX100 will be even below that over the coming months. Would be nice! I notice the DP1 Merrill is down to barely over $600 via amazon, but it ships from Japan. Perhaps those will fall in price more also, I don't know.


----------



## CarlTN (Jan 11, 2014)

Aglet said:


> I though about *the very good Fujifilm X-20* but I purchased a *Fuji X-A1 w 16-50mm kit zoom for under $500* and am *impressed* by how well it works and it has a larger sensor and X-mount. Liked it so much I added the pricier X-M1 kit including the new 50-230mm zoom. Again, it performs very nicely and I'll likely keep the xm1 as it is and possibly convert the xa1 into an infrared or full spectrum machine.
> 
> What I really like is that every lens I have I can adapt to the APS-C - sized Fuji with an adapter. Since I often shoot full manual I can get away with cheap eBay adapters for under $40 each. - there are even tilt-shift adapters that will allow me to T&S my favorite old Nikon FF lenses on my Fuji X-mount. This is a very versatile imaging back and that's the main reason I got it/them.
> 
> ...



Very intriguing, sounds like you are doing interesting things with this Fuji for sure. However, I am discouraged about Fuji from what I have read of their customer service.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 12, 2014)

CarlTN said:


> Very intriguing, sounds like you are doing interesting things with this Fuji for sure. However, I am discouraged about Fuji from what I have read of their customer service.


I have no experience with Fuji's customer service. I don't expect much in that area with low cost camera bodies i consider nearly disposable.
I might call them and ask for advice on how to void their warranty when doing the spectrum conversion tho... Just to see if they're at all helpful. ;D


----------

